# so i'm cleaning stuff from my pc, and..



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

i keep finding files with obnoxious names like "Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64" and "AUG2007_XACT_x64" and stuff. just wondering if anyone knows what they heck they are, and what the heck they do, and if i can delete them.

and yes, i am a stupid noob. no need to tell me.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 18, 2009)

what types of files are they?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I _googled that for youâ„¢_

http://www.google.com/search?q=Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64
http://www.google.com/search?q=AUG2007_XACT_x64

I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's something to do with DirectX, which I know nothing about. You really need to provide more information though, like where are the files for a start. Size? file extensions? (assuming they have them), Last modified? last accessed? OS?

I doubt I can help you anyway...


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

they're cabinet files.

they're in my "local disk (C
last modified and accessed.. like.. 4.9.09. (not april 9th btw, it's september 4th). which is before i got this computer (i got it used about 2 or 3 weeks ago).


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 19, 2009)

kazroo said:


> they're cabinet files.
> 
> they're in my "local disk (C
> last modified and accessed.. like.. 4.9.09. (not april 9th btw, it's september 4th). which is before i got this computer (i got it used about 2 or 3 weeks ago).



nuke em.....because any used computer should be wiped and rebuilt anyway.


----------



## kazroo (Dec 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> nuke em.....because any used computer should be wiped and rebuilt anyway.


i know, but.. but..... this one has photoshop and all these other good programs! D:


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2009)

How about you move them to another folder and when you're sure all your programs still work you can delete them.

If they're .cab files they're probably only needed to restore parts of programs if they get messed up.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well I _googled that for youâ„¢_
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64
> http://www.google.com/search?q=AUG2007_XACT_x64
> ...


if true don't delete


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 19, 2009)

rpboalb yjut somie installation fuiles

the power of delete compells me


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> rpboalb yjut somie installation fuiles
> 
> the power of delete compells me



It only took me about 10 seconds to decipher that first sentence. I'm quite proud of myself.

Would you share some of your drink with me?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> It only took me about 10 seconds to decipher that first sentence. I'm quite proud of myself.
> 
> Would you share some of your drink with me?



it'dminr

al mine


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2009)

Where, exactly, are you finding these? These sound a lot like installation cabinet files/etc that were left over from previous installations/updates. Depending on their location, they're probably safe to delete.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 20, 2009)

DON'T DELETE THEM! Those files are used by the system to run your programs.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> DON'T DELETE THEM! Those files are used by the system to run your programs.



... No? They're (presumably) cabinet files. They were used to _install_ said files.


----------



## kazroo (Dec 20, 2009)

my computer -> local disk (C: )


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2009)

They're sitting right on the C: drive? Then it's almost assured that they aren't being used; Otherwise, they'd be sitting in a folder inside Windows (or more accurately for these kinds of files, TEMP).


----------

